# IAT sensor



## mrkstr (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where is the IAT (intake air temperature) sensor is located on 2.8 v6 passat?? and can provide some pictures of it ?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dayday1980 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: IAT sensor (mrkstr)*

it is integral with the mass air sensor


----------



## mrkstr (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: IAT sensor (dayday1980)*

CAN ANYONE PROVIDE ANY PICTURE OF IAT SENSORE ?? THX.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: IAT sensor (mrkstr)*

it is part of the MAF. you cannot change it w/o changing the MAF. The turbo cars have a separate IAT, but not the N/A cars. Look inside your MAF.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: IAT sensor (mrkstr)*

I am wrong, The IAT sensor is on the elbow that attatches to the T-body. It has a light blue connector on it. It is dead center at the back of motor on top . just lift off the motor cover and you should see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

